# [S] Suche einen Profibus DP Karte für ne 135U



## Lars123 (16 April 2006)

Ich such ne Profibus DP karte für ne 135U.


MfG


Lars


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIEMENS-SIMATIC-...ryZ78703QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Sinec-CP...610145185QQcategoryZ78703QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Sinec-CP...ryZ78703QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Kommunik...ryZ78703QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Simatic-NET-CP-1...ryZ78703QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

